# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مسابقه عفشه عروس ..:)

## عنيده

حلم كل فتاة أن تصبح عروس

وأحلى المراحل عند العروس عندما تختار مسلتزمات العرس

وبالرغم من أن أصعب مرحلة هي هذه المرحلة الا انها تستمتع بذلك

والحين اليكم مسابقتي البسيطة والممتعة

"اختيار مستلزمات العروس"

على كل فتاة أن تختار خمس صور لأشياء أساسية لدى العروس وهي:

1. فستان العروس.
2. الذهب أو الاكسورارت.
3. مسكة العروسة " باقة الورد"
4. الكوشة.
5. كيكة العروسين.

ولا مانع من إضافة صور لأشياء أخرى مثل

الطرحة و التسريحة و الحذاء و الحناء وغيره



اختيار الأشياء الخمسة اجباري أما الاشياء الاخرى اختياري..

اذا عجبتكم الفكره راح نختار الاعضاء ..

بنتين يجيبون الاشياء خلال يومين ..

بعدها نحط التصويت ..

و الفائز له 3 تقايم من عندي ..

و اختيار عضوتين كمان ..

مع الشكر لكم جميعا ..

انتظر رايكم ..

موفقين ..

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ياحبابة وينك افتقدناك كم يوم...

 الموضوع مرررة حليوووو

شوفي خية موضوعك يشبه هالموضوع هذا 

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/740...AA%D8%AF%D9%89

ولأن في اختلافات بينهم كون موضوعك مسابقة وهيك..

ماراح يتم نقله للمكرر..


بس راح أنقله لقسم الأناقة والجمال والمشرفين هناك إن شاء الله راح يقوموا بالواجب ومايقصروا ...


يعطيك العافية غناتي....كتلة الشكر تضم عطاءك ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

عنيده (04-15-2010)

----------


## عنيده

*يعطيج العافيه خيتوو ..*

*فعلا خير ما سويتي مكان حلو الى المسابقه ..*

*ان شاء الله عاد ما تنسينا هني ..*

*و ان شاء الله يكون فيه تفاعل حلو ..*

*موفقين ..*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام عليكم .._

_بما ان الاعضاء راقدين .._

_راح اطر اسحبهم خخخ .._

_راح استدعي خادمه المجتبى و ليلاس .._

_ان شاء الله يشرفونا في اسرع و قت .._ 

_و لهم يومين حتى يتجهزوا .._

_الى يوم الاحد .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## ليلاس

*مساابقة حلوة غنااتي ..*

*إن شاء الله في اقرب وقت أجيب لك الأشيااء ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم |"
مسسسابقة مرة حلوة 
وفكرة جديدة بالنسسبة لي 
عنيدة ..
لآحرمنآ طرحك المميز 
ليلاس ..خادمة المجتبى 
بالانتظآر =)

----------


## ليلاس

*هلا ..~*


*الفستان ..*







*الميكـ آب ..~*






*التسريحة .. مع إكسسوار الشعر*




**
*الصندل ..*





*الكوشهـ ..*







*طقم المجوهرات ..*






*بتمنى يعجبكن ..*

*تحيااتي ..}*

----------

عنيده (05-18-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*المغذرة نسيت المسكة و الكيكة ..*

*المسكة .. بسس يكون لون الورد غيير ..*

**


*كيكة الزواج :.*

*ما لقيت صور تعجبني ..*

*إن شاء الله أجيب الصورة قبل ما تنتهي المدة ...*

*تحيااتي ..~*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

مسابقة حلوة

وفكرة احلى

راح ابداء


الفستاان:




التسريحة والميك اب:


الاكسورات او الذهب او الفضة:

[IMG]http://img145.**************/img145/3604/33032338jm0.jpg[/IMG]

الصندل:

المسكة:



الكوشة:


الكيكة:


وبس

وان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------

عنيده (05-18-2010)

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم ..

يعطيكم العافيه ع التواجد ..

بس طقم الاكسسوارات ما قاعد يطلع .. 

يا ريت تعيدون تحميلهم ليلاس و خادمه المجتبى ..

و نتظر كيكه ليلااس ..

موفقين ..

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

وهذا طقم ثاني:

----------


## عنيده

_السلام .._

_تم وضع التصويت .._

_في هذا الرابط .._

_http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/102675_

_موفقين .._

----------


## نغام الانوثه

ماعرفت ككيف اصوت

----------


## نغام الانوثه

يسلموعلى الموضوع تم التصويت

----------


## خادمه ام ابيها

يسلموو تم التصويت

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم العافيه خواتي ..

خادمه خيتو سيتم التقيم ..

و يا ريت ترجعين تختارين عضوتين ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اهلين

اسفة ادا طولت

راح اختااار

قطعة سكر &روح وريحان

وبلتوفيق

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
الفكره حلووة ورااعيتها احلى
وتسلمي خدوومه ع الاستدعااء
انظرووني 
ساعود مع كل التجهيزاات

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
بااااك وجيبت لكم كل تجهيزاات العرووس

اولا: الفستااان





ثانيا: المكيااااج او الميك اب والتسريحه




ثالثا: المسكه 




بس طبعا الالواان غيير

رابعا: الحناء




خامسا: المنااكير <<اهم شي هؤؤؤع




يتبع

----------


## قطعة سكر

تابع

سادسا:الصندل




سابعا: اطقم الاكسسوار << نسيته ماحطيته من قبل هؤؤؤع




ثامناا واخيرا: الكوشه<< اخيرا وصلنا ليها هؤؤؤع

[IMG]http://abodiart.***********/wed1.jpg[/IMG]


واتمنى يعجبكم عرسي هؤؤؤع<<امزح
بأنتظار اوخيتي روح وريحاان

----------

عنيده (05-18-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تجهيزات حلوة سكرهـ ..*

*تسلمين يــ الغالية ..*

*ننتظر { روح ..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم "
مسسابقة روعة والله ..=)
وليّ عودة =)

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
تسلمي قلبي ليلاس هذا من ذوقك
بأنظااارك غاليتي روح 
واتمنى انج ماتتأخرين
باياات

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[IMG]http://img156.**************/img156/7462/t23gf5.jpg[/IMG]

وبس تقريباٌ ..=)
مشكورين على المسسآبقة وآستمتعت وآجد وعشت الجو  :embarrest: 
موفقين ..~

----------

عنيده (05-18-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*ذوووق حلو حبوبـهـ ..*

*إنتقــاء راقي ..*

*تسلمين ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يسلموو كلهم حلويين يسلمو روح.... وقطعة...

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

تسلمون ع التلبيه الحلووه .. 

نزل التصويت ع الرابط .. 

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/103400

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## قطعة سكر

*السسلام*
*يسلموو حبابه*
*ماتوقعت اني بفووز*
*بصرااحه عشت الجو حسيت نفسي صحيح اجهز هؤؤؤع*
*امممم بصرااحه محتااره اختار من*
*والله في عقلي ناساات واااااجد*
*بس نختار ونسلم امرنا لله*
*امممممم*
*ملامح كيوت&ورده محمديه*
*بأنتظارهم* 
*ويسلموو ع المساابقه الحلووؤه* 
*باياات*

----------


## عنيده

ان شاء الله بخبرهم ..

يعطيج العافيه ع الاختيار الحلو ..

و سيتم تقيمج ثلااث تقايم ..

متباركه بالمولد ..

و تابعينا خيتو ..

موفقه ..

----------


## عنيده

تم استدعاء الحلوين ..

ملامح و ورده ..

في انتظارهم ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مسابقة مرهـ حلوووه* 
*يعطيكِ الف عافيه غناتي عنوده*  

*واقدم اعتذار وكلي خجل مابقدر اللبي الدعوه* 
*خيرها بغيرها ان شاء الله* 
*موفقين حبيباتي* 
*وعسانا نزفكم عرايس كلكم عن قريب يارب*  
*ارق التحايا..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عنوده الموضوووع رووعه 
والعرايس ارووووع 
خساره وروده مابتقدري بس 
على قولتش خيرها في غيرها 
بانتظار ملامح والعروسه الثانيه 
ويسلمو عنووده ع الطرح 
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------

